# Agonizing lower back pain - I can barely walk



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

Yesterday morning (Sunday) I woke up and as soon as I stood up I had this excruciating back pain. Its in my lower back, it was so bad I was limping and needed to hold onto the wall for support.

On my mother's insistence I laid down on the floor and tried some streches while she applied a warm compress. I was on the floor for 4-hours as it hurt less when I laid down, I think that might have been a mistake since it was agony for me to stand back up and my mom and brother had to help yank me up.

Twice upon getting up I had cold sweats (body felt cold/hot and I was sweating) and my vision became very static-like. It faded after a few seconds. I did also throw up once.

So I tried to sit but it hurts like hell to sit. I managed to stay seated for dinner, then tried to walk again but it was too painful. So I went to lay down on bed and stayed there until around 11:30 on Monday. I did wake up every now and then through the night. Getting up to walk was too painful.

Today I put ice on my back (plus some herbal patch my mom made that grandma used to use for muscle pains) and was able to stand up unassisted and walk around a little better. Still hurts a lot but is bearable.

What could cause this? I have not been doing any heavy lifting recently, I haven't fallen or hit my back. We do have some sagging chairs in the living room that I did sit on the night before...maybe that? I have had some minor lower back pains the past few mornings upon waking up.

I had a slightly similar incident a few months back with my shoulder blade - it hurt so bad I couldn't lie back or move my arm. I went to the doctor for that and it turned out I had pretty much just slept on it and lactic acid had built up. She perscribed a muscle relaxant and it faded after about 3 days. This is the only reason I'm not freaked out right now.

I can't go to the doctor or ER at the moment because we lost our health insurance on July 1st. 

Any similar experiences or ideas?


----------



## UncertainMuffin (Sep 24, 2008)

Was the pain off to one side a little bit, in the area of one of your kidneys? Getting excruciating back pain upon waking is consistent with a kidney stone. However since you've had a muscle issue in the past, my _guess _would be it's something similar. Whatever it is, hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

UncertainMuffin said:


> Was the pain off to one side a little bit, in the area of one of your kidneys? Getting excruciating back pain upon waking is consistent with a kidney stone.


I don't think so, I've known some people who have had those and this doesn't seem like it. Of course I could be wrong.



> However since you've had a muscle issue in the past, my _guess _would be it's something similar. Whatever it is, hope you feel better soon!


Thanks - I just hope this ends. I have work and a trip I'm supposed to take this thursday. 
:cry


----------

